# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zijlstra (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zijlstra

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Bellamyplein, Amsterdam

Adres: Bellamyplein 2, Amsterdam

Website: www.bellamyplein.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zijlstra*

----------

